# VapeCon 2018 Selfie thread!



## Rob Fisher

Post your selfies here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@BaD Mountain

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporesso

Rob Fisher said:


> @Vaporesso
> View attachment 143402


So glad meet you there Rob! Thanks for your support as always

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - all your selfies so far are with females

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kabir499

House Of Vape, Ultimate Team!!






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kabir499

House Of Vape, Ultimate Team!!











Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - all your selfies so far are with females



    

Here is one with a dewd! @Mic Lazzari

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## caltone

nic ladies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## caltone

Hey for whole sale products you can check it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

My clouds aren't impressive at all it seems... 




Kudos to @Mic Lazzari for the epic photo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Great photo @Stosta !
Nice one @Mic Lazzari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> My clouds aren't impressive at all it seems...
> 
> View attachment 143742
> 
> 
> Kudos to @Mic Lazzari for the epic photo!


Took me a while to notice you are also in that photo @Stosta.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mic Lazzari

Silver said:


> Great photo @Stosta !
> Nice one @Mic Lazzari






Seeing as Stosta is getting creative with the term "Selfie" here is one of my favourite pics of the day. The elusive Silver Fox ... (@Silver )

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari

... and the ubiquitous @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Remind me next year to take my antique pro camera.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, such great photos @Mic Lazzari !!
Thanks for sharing them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Classic photo bomb lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> Classic photo bomb lol
> 
> View attachment 143761


And you never came back to have a beer either....


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> And you never came back to have a beer either....



Hey you called me a cheapskate when I tuned 'if you buying sure....'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> Hey you called me a cheapskate when I tuned 'if you buying sure....'


I was gonna buy but I guess it worked out then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> I was gonna buy but I guess it worked out then



No worries boet next year I'll buy you one how's that?


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> No worries boet next year I'll buy you one how's that?


We can just buy our own and have a chat next year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

From what babe lair did uncle @Rob Fisher lure these promo girls from?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Raindance said:


> Took me a while to notice you are also in that photo @Stosta.
> 
> Regards


I still don't see @Stosta in the pic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> From what babe lair did uncle @Rob Fisher lure these promo girls from?



They all come from a Promo Company... we have used the same company for the last few years!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

@Sash

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BATMAN

The only selfie I managed to get in

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Only 1 real selfie but was so busy on the day helping @Vape Republic These are some of my only pics with some epic people 
@Silver 
@BumbleBee 
@Paulie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Jengz said:


> View attachment 143791
> View attachment 143792
> View attachment 143793
> View attachment 143794
> 
> 
> Only 1 real selfie but was so busy on the day helping @Vape Republic These are some of my only pics with some epic people
> @Silver
> @BumbleBee
> @Paulie


Was good running into you again @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------

